# Hysys2004



## صابرسعيد (23 أبريل 2006)

أرغب فى الحصول على نسخة Hysys2004 الجديدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## راشد (24 أبريل 2006)

Hysys 2004 
صار الان تابع لشركه Aspenthec يعني يوجد مع الباكيج التابع للاسبن 6 ديفيديات 

تحياتي لك


----------



## صابرسعيد (26 أبريل 2006)

ألأخ العزيز راشد لو سمحت انا عاوز link أنزل منة النسخة الجديدة
مع الشكر


----------



## راشد (28 أبريل 2006)

اخي العزيز صابر , ارجوا منك اختيار احد الارقام التاليه  :
1- لايوجد فرق كبير بين هايسس نسخه 3.2 ونسخه 2004 , والنسخه 3.2 موجوده في المنتدى 
2- اذا اصريت انك تستخدم او تريد نسخه 2004 فسوف تضظر انك تنزل دي في دي حجمه 4.7 قيقا يحتوي على الاسبن بلس والهايسس وكل لوازمه لان الهايسس صار تابعه لشركه اسبن مش وحده (صعبه تنزل 4.7 قيقا في فتره بسيطه ) 
3- اذا مصر انك تستخدم هايسس 2004  قولي انت في اي بلاد اذا كنت قريب مني راح اسلمك نسخه 2004 مثل ما سويت مع الاخ هاشم في المنتدى (انا في قطر ) وخلك على تواصل معاي وان شالله ما نقصر معاك ( في خدمه الشعب  ) 

ملاحظه : لاحد يفكر اني اطلب فلوس على السي دي او البرنامج 
خدمه لله وفي الله 

تحياتي 
راشد


----------



## صابرسعيد (29 أبريل 2006)

*الأخ الكريم راشد*

الف شكرعلى اهتمامك بالموضع وانا اسف على تاأخر الرد بتاعى ومدام مفيش فرق كبير بين الآصدارين 3.2و 2004 يبقى مفيش مشكلة. لكن المشكلة عندى اناازى هقولك
انا مش عارف احل Heat exchanger على hysys خالص وhelp مش مغطى الموضع دة 
فالو حضرتك ممكن تساعدنى اكون شكر فضلك وحافظ الجميل ومرة تنية متشكر جدا على اهتمامك
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (29 أبريل 2006)

على فكرة محدش هيديك عقاد نافع لان ناس كتير طلبت البرنامج ده والتانيين منفضين
:81: :81:


----------



## راشد (29 أبريل 2006)

اخ محمد سمير بصراحه مافهمت كلامك بالضبط لانك كاتب بلهجه عاميه حاول تكتب بعربيه فصيحه او قريب منها 

بعدين انا محد طلب مني البرنامج 2004 هي المره الوحيده اللي طلب مني فيها اخ هاشم برنامج 3.2 وعطيته البرنامج


----------



## راشد (29 أبريل 2006)

اخوي صابر بالنسبه لسوالك انا مش عارف ايش الشروط اللي عندك ودرجات الحراره للمبادل الحراري اللي تتكلم عنه عموما لما تحط Exchanger روح على حاجه اسمها worksheet بعد ما تسمي كل stream باسمه الخاصه فيه وحط درجات الحراره الموجوده عندك على كل stream راح يحل لك البرنامج الموضوع 

او اطرح موضوعك في المنتدى وان شالله الشباب ما يقصرون 

( في خدمة الشعب  )

تحياتي 
راشد


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (29 أبريل 2006)

أخ راشد..

إذا ممكن.. أنا من فلسطين.. كيف بدي أنزل السي دي ؟؟

هل من الممكن أن ترفعه على النت؟

مشكور سلفاً


----------



## صابرسعيد (30 أبريل 2006)

how Hysys can calculate Fouling factor in shell and tube side and pressure drop. when i input only heat transfere area and temperature for four streams

thank you


----------



## راشد (3 مايو 2006)

اخوي صابر سعيد 
اسمحلي انا مشغول حالا مع تسليمي لمشروع التخرج ان شالله اشوف لك الموضوع قريب ان شالله 

تحياتي لك


----------



## ibm_mourad (3 مايو 2006)

مشكورين جميعا ً ويا ريت من يعرف يوصلي الHysys أنا بريدي الالكتروني هو


----------



## saaaaaam (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## mkhattaby (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ راشد 
هل من الممكن أن ترفع ملف الكراك للهيسيس 2004 فقط


----------



## محمد صلاح محمد جاد (3 أكتوبر 2007)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## أبوعلي الكيماوي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## على نصر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

aspen plus is more effective than hysys 2004 ,found on emule if u want to have


----------



## عمرشنو (2 مارس 2008)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## عمرشنو (2 مارس 2008)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## Mohammed Mahdi ahm (27 أبريل 2009)

Brother rashid i need the CD aspen plus i have some person in katar he will take it from you .give ur phone 
mohammed-sudan


----------



## mohamedsabet (20 أغسطس 2009)

we need aspen one v7


----------



## منص** (26 مايو 2010)

طلب الكراك ل aspenone 2004 
وشكررااااااااااا


----------

